# Shiny New



## metzymems (Feb 1, 2014)

I just wanted to say Hello and introduce myself. I am a stay at home mum, an avid reader and I am currently writing a YA supernatural with a splash of romance. I am currently 29,774 words in to my first draft and really enjoying myself. I haven't really spoken to many other writers although I do have a twitter account and there have been a few tweets back and forth but that's about it really. I don't really know any other readers either so I feel all alone on my little journey!


----------



## Gavrushka (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey and welcome!

Oh you know lots of readers (and writers) now you've joined this site, and we're here to offer you any support that you may need on your journey. 

We've two dedicated YA mentors, named KyleColorado and Cadence, and if you look out for their posts, you could learn much. (They're two talented and bright people.)

I don't know if you're writing just for pleasure or with the additional hope of commercial success, but I can see you're enjoying the journey regardless. - When you've reached ten posts, you can start a thread for an excerpt of your work. - I am sure there are many who will look forward to reading it, and offering their critiques. In the interim, feel free to offer your thoughts on the work of others.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 2, 2014)

29, nearly 30k is a very respectable word count, have you edited at all yet? You could pick up some tips of what to look for reading through 'Piglet's picks' (Link in my signature below). Have a good read around and make a few comments to bring your post count up and then post an extract here, there is nothing like a dispassionate assessment, don't worry, people are very friendly here, they won't be gratuitously unpleasant, but they may well point out things you have not noticed.


----------



## metzymems (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi, thank you both for your replies and advice. I really appreciate it. I have done some editing, yes. I also changed after about 20,000 words from 3rd person omniscient to 1st person - a big decision but the story really needed it and it is flowing a lot better since I made the changes - though it was a long process! It's nice to have a place to share my experiences. Thanks again


----------



## metzymems (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm just looking through those links you provided, thank you Olly. I am finding the one on compound adjectives most helpful.


----------



## metzymems (Feb 2, 2014)

This is like a little gold mine. I'm just reading the Writing Advice from Thirty Published Authors. Some of the things really made me laugh, especially 'Don't search Amazon.co.uk for the book you haven't written yet' Hopefully I'm not the only one that did _that._


----------



## Blade (Feb 2, 2014)

metzymems said:


> It's nice to have a place to share my experiences. Thanks again



:welcome: It is always a great thing to be a part of a like minded community. Especially for people with responsibilities and busy schedules the availability on your own time is a godsend. Good luck on the forums.


----------



## PiP (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey Metzymems and welcome 

Living in Portugal there is very little opportunity to speak with other writers (well who can speak English!) so I've found WF a great place to meet like-minded people. What's your Twitter name and perhaps we can also link up via Twitter @WritingForums 

PiP


----------



## metzymems (Feb 2, 2014)

Thank you  I admit I am very cagey about my book. I haven't told anyone even a general storyline yet but it is nice to connect with other people that write and read.


----------



## metzymems (Feb 2, 2014)

Thank you Piglet. My twitter name is @EmmaWicker :razz:


----------



## PiP (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks Emma  WF is now following you on Twitter


----------



## MrsC (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi Metzymems how exciting, sounds like you are making good progress. I would love to read any excerpts. I am also an avid reader and my kindle is full of paranormal romance series. It's one of my favourite genres. I am also a stay at home mum to 2 small children, and have just started my first novel. I am loving the whole process and I'm about 14k in. 

I'd love to follow your progress, share experiences etc. 

Lianne


----------



## metzymems (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi Lianne, that sounds wonderful, thank you. It would definitely be nice to share with someone so similar and especially someone that has such an interest in the genre


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 3, 2014)

metzymems said:


> This is like a little gold mine. I'm just reading the Writing Advice from Thirty Published Authors. Some of the things really made me laugh, especially 'Don't search Amazon.co.uk for the book you haven't written yet' Hopefully I'm not the only one that did _that._


We put it together in hope and it is great to know that that list works and is truly helpful to people. One day you will know it all and then you can pop  in from time to time and play a few of the word games and give some advice from time to time  Put a smile on my face.


----------



## Yanlins (Feb 3, 2014)

Anybody touch Limyaael's stuff here before? Cause I think other than for the sheer pleasure of reading it, it also contains quite a bit of advice on how to write a non-generic story.


----------



## metzymems (Feb 3, 2014)

This would be the double post I mentioned, as I can not delete it I have simply edited it.


----------



## metzymems (Feb 3, 2014)

No, but I have now (I'm a research junkie and at the mention of the name.....) Well I found it and there is a lot of great advice in there, thanks.

Olly I am certainly finding 'Piglet's Picks' very beneficial and I am thrilled with all the bits and bobs here, all helpful!


----------



## metzymems (Feb 3, 2014)

I may have ust submitted the same post twice by accident, it is waiting approval, sorry about that


----------

